# Your favourite travel country?



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

post only one besides your country!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Greece because Im Greek Living in Australia, and like to visit my motherland.
Plus it offers the best summer in the world.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Brasil for me..


----------



## marathon (Jun 6, 2004)

Qazaqstan


----------



## Mali (Dec 19, 2005)

GREECE


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

India


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Japan.


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

^^Ditto.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Norway.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Panama


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Greece because Im Greek Living in Australia, and like to visit my motherland.
> Plus it offers the best summer in the world.


Brazil because Im Brazilian Living in Portugal, and like to visit my motherland.
Plus it offers the best summer in the world


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I love to travel in the USA... I speak the language.. people are nice... everything is cheap... the food is great and the gas price is ridicules low.. and they have some of the greatest cities on the planet ( just a little too fond of the grid system  ) so what's not to like ( except for some social issues and religius views and the beer - if you can even call it that :lol: ).

A huge car, the open road and a Visa card in the pocket... That's life! :happy:


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Until now it's still Norway/Finnland/Sweden... 
It's not that far away and you can get there by car! In the north of these countries you have one of the last wildernesses of Europe; one of the most beautiful landscapes of the whole continent!
...
but I don't know what will happen when I have visited US - maybe that will my favourite travel country


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Inlandsvägen said:


> Until now it's still Norway/Finnland/Sweden...
> It's not that far away and you can get there by car!


Same for me! :cheers: 

Plus: Madagascar, Indonesia and Brazil. ... as well as UK and France


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Australia


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

Malaysia, truly Asia.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Japan by far.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Italy


----------



## Twipsy (Jun 3, 2003)

I enjoyed Japan very much, as they have virtually no crime there. That really adds a lot of living quality. You do not need to lock your bike there, as nobody will steal it. You can leave your umbrella outside a supermarket and if you leave the building, it will still be there. Nobody there is afraid of terror attacks. You can easily enter any skyscraper, take the elevator to the top floor and take some photos. I wish I could go there more often, but Japan is really expensive.


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

France, cause the country is so beautiful! And the distances are not that long.

A pity: the icecreams are way too expensive


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

Spain


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Peru!


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

i think my own country is the best travel country...the US fascinates me, i would be content with never having to leave.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't have a favourite travel country because I like so many countries, and I need diversion!


----------



## siddis (Nov 15, 2005)

GREECE


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

France and Germany are very easy to travel around!
:yes:
But very expensive...


----------



## CKID (Jan 11, 2006)

Canada! 

Very Beautiful! Beautiful Cities! Very Diverse! 

Clean! 
I like traveling around my own country but thats different!


----------



## ''NO SOY DE AQUI'' (Nov 28, 2005)

GREECE and AUTRALIA


----------



## *Pescadito* (Aug 13, 2005)

Japan, Canada, China, Australiaaaaa (I loveeeed it, I want to return!)


----------



## hossoso (Oct 9, 2005)

South Korea; exotic, mysterious, beautiful, fun.


----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

Mexico: beaches, nature, history, people


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

New Zealand


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I still like The United States as my favorite travel country. Next to that is Japan, France and Great Britain


----------



## luxor (Apr 14, 2005)

India, is beautiful


----------



## goodmood10 (Oct 23, 2005)

England and Laos


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

japan
it is easy to travel for me because there is similar to my country....
and tokyo is amazing city........


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Deutschland with its rich cultures, fairy castles, fairy tales, scenic routes and fab cities! They could improve on their culinary skills and dress sense though...


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

spain


----------



## Ireth_Luthien (Feb 14, 2006)

My first will be.......... Italy,Spain, Morroco,Jerusalem,Brazil, that's it.......


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Antartica,Swaziland,Namibia,Iceland,Micronesia,Uruguay,Laos,Tajikstan,Malta and All unfamous Countries


----------

